# I want to buy a machine polisher



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

:newbie: 
right total beginner to this machine polishing lark, need to keep up with the jone's :buffer: 

do i just go and get a porter cable or is there something that will do the job just as well for less

random orbital or rotary? whats the best?

thanks


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

pc best for newbies


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

You 're gonna have a big variety soon if you can hold on, theres the Flex ( which looks very good ) UDM and Megs UK version.

I would do some research on the flex.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

how much would a decent one cost?

im heading over to america in june so maybe i could get a porter cable at a good price?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

im in the same position mate, cant justify spending all the £££ on a PC

My choice is either 

UDM
Flex
Silverline
Spear & Jackson


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

AEG EXE 460!


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

and what makes that so special.

Looks like a sander to me... Are there any pad attachments available???

EDIT: costs £120 too!!


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to choose between UDM and PC machine, can you tell me what you think about it?
UDM could be easier to use because it doesnt need transformer. But I heard some bad news about UDM for the moment, so I dont know which choose!
(sorry for my english...  )


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

It is very similar to the PC. It has a 460w powerfull engine and a 7mm trow (PC has 8mm). It is indeed a sander but also a polishing machine (exentric). Many people on the Meguiar's forub (Belgium) use this with great results...

It comes with a 125mm and a 150mm backing plate. You can adjust tthe speed by a scroll switch.

I have bought it a week ago and have tested only a short time because I don't have all my pruducts yet but is worked perfect! Very happy with it.
It payed 150€ for i , still a lot cheaper than a PC with transfo


----------



## sconehead (Jan 12, 2007)

Look for a Biltema...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Hi m8, im also new to detailing but im ordering my porter cable from autopia have a look on there m8 really great prices.:buffer:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Jochen said:


> It is very similar to the PC. It has a 460w powerfull engine and a 7mm trow (PC has 8mm). It is indeed a sander but also a polishing machine (exentric). Many people on the Meguiar's forub (Belgium) use this with great results...
> 
> It comes with a 125mm and a 150mm backing plate. You can adjust tthe speed by a scroll switch.
> 
> ...


Have people used both the AEG and the PC and still rated the AEG.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

very interesting to see all these previously unheard-of options cropping up. does anyone have the full model numbers or prices and UK stockists of any of these machines so that iu can do some research on them? thanks!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

efunc said:


> very interesting to see all these previously unheard-of options cropping up. does anyone have the full model numbers or prices and UK stockists of any of these machines so that iu can do some research on them? thanks!


The silverline and S&J can be found on ebay, warning though they are rotary's so not good for beginners.
The AEG can be found with a google
The UDM,Flex and Meguiars polishing machine are not out yet. UDM and Meg's machines are Porter Cable copies expected to cost a little over £100 and the Flex well over £200. The Flex is a halfway machine between a PC and a rotary. You can find threads on this 3 machines and the 2 rotary's on this site.
The other one Biltema is a two headed PC type and probably the cheapest machine, appox £80 I think.
The AEG is the real unknown at the moment and normally these type of machines are not suitable for polishing. At £120 probably not worth getting either.
Cheers


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> The silverline and S&J can be found on ebay, warning though they are rotary's so not good for beginners.
> The AEG can be found with a google
> The UDM,Flex and Meguiars polishing machine are not out yet. UDM and Meg's machines are Porter Cable copies expected to cost a little over £100 and the Flex well over £200. The Flex is a halfway machine between a PC and a rotary. You can find threads on this 3 machines and the 2 rotary's on this site.
> The other one Biltema is a two headed PC type and probably the cheapest machine, appox £80 I think.
> ...


I wonder why not? It has (almost) the same specs as the PC so I think that for a beginner (like me) it's perfect.
No f*cking around with a transfo and cheaper than a Flex or, Festool, Makita...

I haven't tested it properly yet (just 1 panel and 1 testspot) but it worked great! My products should arrive this week so I can fully detail my car (if dry weather).

I'll keep you guys posted!

Here a little sneak:

before:









after 2 passes:


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

thanks for that. been searching on google and found out about the UDM which sounds interesting. Also seen this on ebay which seems to tick all the right boxes. anyone care to comment?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280050974940&rd=1&rd=1

When's this Meguiars machine coming out? That would have to be worth a look given the amount of development capital they would be able to throw at it.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

efunc said:


> Also seen this on ebay which seems to tick all the right boxes. anyone care to comment?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280050974940&rd=1&rd=1


That is the blue Silverline rotary that's been talked about on here quite a bit. Do a search for Silverline and you'll trn up a fair bit of info. They do an orange version which has a soft start but slightly higher min rpm.

It's a bit expensive there though - you can get it for around £30.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

efunc said:


> thanks for that. been searching on google and found out about the UDM which sounds interesting. Also seen this on ebay which seems to tick all the right boxes. anyone care to comment?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=280050974940&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> When's this Meguiars machine coming out? That would have to be worth a look given the amount of development capital they would be able to throw at it.


The UDM should come out june but I think it will be more july august... Very much info obout the UDM on this site

The Meg's polisher will be available end 2007 - begin 2008 but I think it will be mucho expensive (just because it's Meguiar's).


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Phisp said:


> That is the blue Silverline rotary that's been talked about on here quite a bit. Do a search for Silverline and you'll trn up a fair bit of info. They do an orange version which has a soft start but slightly higher min rpm.
> 
> It's a bit expensive there though - you can get it for around £30.


Ahh, sounds good. the price is right. although being a complete novice I gather a rotary is not to be advised? is there a ********** thread here that outlines the pitfalls of using a rotary as opposed to a PC? I'm guessing this has been done to death..

:newbie:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Edited to avoid cross posting:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=371788#post371788


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Jochen said:


> I wonder why not? It has (almost) the same specs as the PC so I think that for a beginner (like me) it's perfect.
> No f*cking around with a transfo and cheaper than a Flex or, Festool, Makita...
> 
> I haven't tested it properly yet (just 1 panel and 1 testspot) but it worked great! My products should arrive this week so I can fully detail my car (if dry weather).
> ...


Jochen I hope you are right and that you have found a great alternative to the PC (as I want one myself), but there's a lot of experienced people on here who normally find fault with this type of machine. Maybe it needs someone like yourself to open peoples eyes and with your upcoming review you may just do that as your photos indicate.
Are there any pros near you that can come and try it and back up your findings.
Like I said I really hope you are right because i'd buy one if you are :thumb:



efunc said:


> Ahh, sounds good. the price is right. although being a complete novice I gather a rotary is not to be advised? is there a ********** thread here that outlines the pitfalls of using a rotary as opposed to a PC? I'm guessing this has been done to death..
> 
> :newbie:


Check out the "detailing guide" section of the forum for general Rotary advice.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

is this the AEG unit? seems well priced:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130087263353


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

the aeg is a sander based unit therefore no good for machine polishing?? 
dont forget that the PC was designed as a wood sander!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Jochen I hope you are right and that you have found a great alternative to the PC (as I want one myself), but there's a lot of experienced people on here who normally find fault with this type of machine. Maybe it needs someone like yourself to open peoples eyes and with your upcoming review you may just do that as your photos indicate.
> Are there any pros near you that can come and try it and back up your findings.
> Like I said I really hope you are right because i'd buy one if you are :thumb:
> 
> Check out the "detailing guide" section of the forum for general Rotary advice.


Today I received my goodies. SSR1, SSR2.5 and Jeffs Werkstat Acrilic Jet Trigger.

The plan on the silver Saab 9000:

clay
SSR2.5
SSR1
Meg's step 2 (yeah I know but it's laying around for so long now i'm gonna use it  )
Finish with the Acrilic Trigger (2x)

Sounds like a plan?

Like I said before, there are a few people on the Belgian Meguiar's forum who are working with the AEG and they all are surprised. Also people are trying Bosch sanders but I don't know about that because of the limited throw (5mm or even 2.5mm  ).
I hope I'm detailing my car this weekend but I also need to replace a fender on my car so... . One of these is happening this weekend for sure ...
I'll do my best to make a lot of picture and even a few movies but it's gonna be my first "real detail" so I hope I find the time to do it.
I'll do my best! :thumb:



efunc said:


> is this the AEG unit? seems well priced:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130087263353


Yes, that is the AEG EXE 460



Timmo said:


> the aeg is a sander based unit therefore no good for machine polishing??
> dont forget that the PC was designed as a wood sander!


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Good luck,
I noticed you intend to use Jeffs Acrylic Trigger over DC#2. Are you aware that Trigger is a sealant and these normally do not like being used over a glaze which DC#2 is.
Cheers


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Ow ok, didn't know that! 


:newbie: 


Thanks!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

It may work, but normally a glaze is followed by a wax.
You could leave out DC#2 if Trigger does not work over it.
What pads are you using with the AEG and what will work with it?
Cheers


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I'm gonna use Riwax pads. -> http://www.riwax.ch/

The AEG has a 125mm and 150mm velcro BP so you can use the pads you want. It's just that I have cheap access to these pads and don't have to order them over the net . If I don't like them, I'll order some LC or Meg's...

So basicly I'm the guy who does everything different...

WFT? He uses a sander with some weird looking pads! 



Greetz!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

gonna get my dad to see what the local motor factor can get me in the way of random orbital polishers

i doubt he could get me a porter cable?


----------

